# Most useful threads for enviro exam prep



## Dleg (Jan 17, 2010)

I think it would be very useful if we could gather all the really useful threads in this forum together and post them as "stickies" to the top of the enviro thread, or at the very least as links in this thread.

It's been 3 years since I took the exam, so I am not necessarily the best person to nominate threads. But this one was originally the destination of most "exam advice", although it has fallen off to the second page this exam cycle:

Advice on the Enviro PE exam

I know there are others in here which discussed general advice, recommended references (since ENVRM doesn't cover al subjects), and reviews of various exam prep programs. So all you enviros that are still around, please help out and nominate some threads so we can better help future PEs.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wanted to throw in the link to the site remediation reference that was recommended in one of the threads below:

Practical Design Calculations for Groundwater and Soil Remediation by Jeff Kuo

I have not personally had any experience with this book, but it was recommended by two other folks in this forum (sorry if I can't remember who - let me know and I will edit this post), and it fills a big gap in coverage by the ENVRM and other references. So it must be good, right?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmmm.... it seems my favorite reference - Environmental Engineering, by Salvato, Nemerow, et. al, - has been updated to the 6th edition and is now a 3-volume set, about twice as expensive as before:

http://www.amazon.com/Environmental-Engine...1986&amp;sr=1-2


----------



## Octave (Feb 8, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Hmmm.... it seems my favorite reference - Environmental Engineering, by Salvato, Nemerow, et. al, - has been updated to the 6th edition and is now a 3-volume set...


Is this this one you recommended?

Environmental Engineering: Prevention and Response to Water-, Food-, Soil-, and Air-borne Disease and Illness

It's also a 6th edition, and it may be one of the three volumes. But if so, which are the other two?


----------



## Octave (Feb 8, 2010)

Octave said:


> ...which are the other two?


Never mind, I think the one I mentioned is volume 2, and the other two volumes are ISBNs 0470083034 and 0470083050.


----------



## buddingpe (Feb 10, 2010)

Currently I am using "Practical Design Calculations for Groundwater and Soil Remediation" by Jeff Kuo and can say that its a very good book for Remediation problems. Its worth buying.



Dleg said:


> Just wanted to throw in the link to the site remediation reference that was recommended in one of the threads below:
> Practical Design Calculations for Groundwater and Soil Remediation by Jeff Kuo
> 
> I have not personally had any experience with this book, but it was recommended by two other folks in this forum (sorry if I can't remember who - let me know and I will edit this post), and it fills a big gap in coverage by the ENVRM and other references. So it must be good, right?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 10, 2010)

^Good to hear.

Yes, Octave, that book is just one of the three volumes. The previous edition covered everything in one book - about 1500 pages.


----------



## jasonrlight (Jun 3, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Hmmm.... it seems my favorite reference - Environmental Engineering, by Salvato, Nemerow, et. al, - has been updated to the 6th edition and is now a 3-volume set, about twice as expensive as before:
> http://www.amazon.com/Environmental-Engine...1986&amp;sr=1-2


See if you can find the 5th edition used for cheap. I like it better than the 3 volume and definitely found some obsure answers in the Salvato book.


----------



## jasonrlight (Jun 3, 2010)

The references that I used most (and passed on the 1st attempt April 2010):

- McCoy RCRA reference (http://www.mccoyseminars.com/reference.cfm)

- EERM

- Environmental Engineering 5th ed (Salvato)

- Engineering Unit Conversions (Lindeburg)

- Introduction to Environmental Engineering (Davis and Cornwell) *** Highly Recommended ***

- Hazardous Waste Management (LaGrega)

- Wastewater Engineering (Metcalf and Eddy)

I brough a few other industrial hygiene and water treatment books but didn't need them. I also used the North Carolina State Review DVD course in preparing. It was helpful to me because I have never taken formal courses in civil or environmental engineering (My B.S. and M.S. are in biomedical engineering). People with a diverse background may not find this course as useful...

If you are looking to save $$$$ see if you can get several of these references in soft cover. They won't hold up as well, but you only need them to last through one exam (hopefully..).


----------



## Dleg (Jun 3, 2010)

^Thank you!

I would have jumped at the NC DVD course, if it had been available when I was studying. My BS was in Mech. Eng, with an emphasis in biomedical engineering, too.


----------



## SecondWind (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the good info!

I just purchased a bunch of the texts mentioned in this thread for the Oct exam.

Still looking for a 5th edition Salvato.

I'm about 80% through the NC State Env review DVDs.

They have really helped me recall things I learned back in grad school (14 yrs ago).

The Air review section is the best so far.


----------



## buddingpe (Jun 14, 2010)

jasonrlight said:


> The references that I used most (and passed on the 1st attempt April 2010):
> - McCoy RCRA reference (http://www.mccoyseminars.com/reference.cfm)
> 
> - EERM
> ...


Hey Jason,

I am interested to buy few bks/notes. Are you interested in selling?&gt;


----------



## twindadtodd (Jun 23, 2010)

SecondWind said:


> Thanks for all the good info!
> I just purchased a bunch of the texts mentioned in this thread for the Oct exam.
> 
> Still looking for a 5th edition Salvato.
> ...


The NC State Env review DVDs were a lifesaver on my end...passed first try in April 2010. I thought the water resources examples and air review examples/problems were right on track with what I experienced in the test. Some advice...I went through the DVDs a second time the week before the test as a refresher...

good luck!


----------



## SecondWind (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks - I'll take a look at the four Water Treatment Ops and Processes DVDs again.


----------



## Octave (Jun 23, 2010)

I also passed on my first attempt last April. I second the recommendations for the books by Kuo, LaGrega and Salvato (although I would try to find the 5th ed. of the latter). I also took with me the Metcalf &amp; Eddy tome but I can't remember if I used it. Regardless, I think good references on water and wastewater treatment are a must, as well as your preferred process chemistry books.

As mentioned before, one needs to be good at converting units quickly, as there is simply not enough time to be looking at tables for every single question.

While taking the test, I remember wishing I had studied more hydrology.

As others have commented, the challenge of this exam is the breadth of knowledge required, so better to start studying early.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2010)

Because the original thread is buried on page 4 somewhere, I thought I would update this thread with the link to the 2004 Ten State Standards (I had to find it for someone else at work).

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/water/wastewate..._wastewater.pdf

Anyone else who recently took the exam and found any of the threads in here useful, please feel free to add in a link to that thread and brief description. Or, a link to an important reference.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2010)

This one is pretty useful as far as wastewater goes...

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=4180


----------



## cement (Aug 19, 2010)

shouldn't you be studying dude?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 31, 2010)

Guys,

With my new, God-like powers of moderation, I have "pinned" this thread at the top of the forum, where it can't get lost. Please, any of you who have taken the exam and found things that were of use in here, please take the time to provide a link to those useful threads or other sources of information by posting a response to this post.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 27, 2012)

"Practice Problems - Which ones?"


----------



## envirotex (Oct 3, 2013)

Awfully quiet in this forum...hopefully everyone is done studying and just kicking back at this point, right?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, I guess the exam is just around the corner! Boy am I glad I don't have to go through that again....


----------



## chiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Any advice how to wrap things up? I study last two months and now I feel like I don't need to study at all


----------



## DavidPE (Oct 4, 2013)

chiko said:


> Any advice how to wrap things up? I study last two months and now I feel like I don't need to study at all




Have you taken the NCEES practice exam, under test conditions? I was pretty confident and I thought I was done studying until I did that. What a surprise! Good thing I had 5 or 6 weeks left.

If you really are done at this point, I might take a break for a few days and then spend the rest of your time reworking problems. Choose ones that you have trouble with or that you think are likely to be on the exam. I remember working all of my practice problems at least twice...some of them I worked 4 or 5 times.

I wouldn't do too much during the week of the exam. Make sure your references are together and organized, make sure you have everything you need to take the exam, and then try to relax.


----------



## chiko (Oct 5, 2013)

I did take the 2011 exam under test conditions. Looks like I am organized but still have trouble finding material in my notes because I don't know which sections are morning and which one are for afternoon? Overall I am stressing out because this is my second time so I don't want to mess it up again.

I have smaller binders with air, haz waste, water and waste water etc. do you recommend making a big binder for morning and one for afternoon?


----------



## chiko (Oct 5, 2013)

I did take the 2011 exam under test conditions. Looks like I am organized but still have trouble finding material in my notes because I don't know which sections are morning and which one are for afternoon? Overall I am stressing out because this is my second time so I don't want to mess it up again.

I have smaller binders with air, haz waste, water and waste water etc. do you recommend making a big binder for morning and one for afternoon?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't recommend organizing based on how you think the exam will be organized. Just organize based on topic, so that way you will be prepared no matter what.

I recall spending the last 2 weeks just re-doing practice problems, and reading sections of textbooks in areas I was weak on. I think the reading is important, in order to be able to answer all the qualitative questions (not that you will remember it all, but it will help you remember which book to look in).


----------



## chiko (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks David, Dleg. Under pressure I always forget which book to use. Open channel flow, and remediation scares me the most. I have been studying Lageraga for remediation this time but sure what to do with Kuo's. There was no question from Kuo's last time. 18 more days to go then I can finally enjoy something


----------



## suryan (Oct 8, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good reference for different kinds of respirators to use for different contaminants?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 8, 2013)

The NIOSH Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards will tell you exactly which respirators to use with each chemical listed. If you don't have one, borrow one or buy one for yourself. It's a useful reference to have, although probably not if all you ever do is design work.

I think you can also find this guide online, but it would take a lot of printing to get it into a format you could take into the exam. I don't remember how expensive it is to buy, but it might be worth it.


----------



## suryan (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I borrowed one from my colleague today !


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2013)

Company library is a good option if you need a book and don't want to shell out the cash.


----------



## DavidPE (Oct 11, 2013)

Dleg said:


> The NIOSH Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards will tell you exactly which respirators to use with each chemical listed. If you don't have one, borrow one or buy one for yourself. It's a useful reference to have, although probably not if all you ever do is design work.
> 
> I think you can also find this guide online, but it would take a lot of printing to get it into a format you could take into the exam. I don't remember how expensive it is to buy, but it might be worth it.




Here's the CDC's page for the guide: http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/

They will send you a copy for FREE. I ordered a copy for the April exam (they offered a more recent copy than what I had) and they shipped it very quickly, although with the shutdown you are probably out of luck for this month's exam.

I don't have my EERM anymore, but there was good information on PPE in there. I seem to remember a table at the end of one of the chapters that I found very useful as far as the different levels of protection.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 11, 2013)

If its free I might pick one up for my personal collection. Where in NY are you? I grew up in the burbs.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 14, 2013)

DavidPE said:


> Here's the CDC's page for the guide: http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/
> 
> They will send you a copy for FREE. I ordered a copy for the April exam (they offered a more recent copy than what I had) and they shipped it very quickly, although with the shutdown you are probably out of luck for this month's exam.


Thanks for the info! I am going to take advantage of that - my copy is now 7 years old.

Edit - nevermind - the print version is still the 2006 edition. The newer version (2010) is only available on CD-ROM.


----------



## DavidPE (Oct 15, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Where in NY are you? I grew up in the burbs.




I'm between Syracuse and Watertown, along the lake.


----------



## CU07 (Oct 16, 2013)

The inside cover of my print edition is dated September 2007. I got it in late 2011 or early 2012.

I'm in Syracuse. I went to college up north.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 16, 2013)

Grew up in Mahopac, not far from Danbury CT. Currently in North Dakota though.


----------



## brindiz (Dec 16, 2014)

What do you guys mean as "the other forum" information?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 16, 2014)

the other board = PPI. I am not sure if they even have a forum anymore, but they are certainly still the place to go for exam reference manuals and prep materials.


----------



## dimockman (Feb 20, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Hmmm.... it seems my favorite reference - Environmental Engineering, by Salvato, Nemerow, et. al, - has been updated to the 6th edition and is now a 3-volume set, about twice as expensive as before:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Environmental-Engine...1986&amp;sr=1-2


I have the third edition. I would love to know what new content has been added since my edition was published.


----------

